# pour de bon



## totor

Amigos, espero que ya estén repuestos de los excesos de ayer, y que puedan dedicarle unos minutitos a lo siguiente:

Tengo una duda (o más bien varias) con esta expresión.

Yo sé que significa *de veras*, porque eso dicen Duneton, Larousse y otros.

Pero me pregunto si también significa *de una buena vez*, *de una vez por todas* o incluso *de buenas a primeras*. Porque su uso, a mi juicio, se inclina para ese lado, y rara vez para su explicación normal.

Aquí les pongo un ejemplo:

*Les antimodernes croient dur comme fer que l'Occident a rationalisé et désenchanté le monde […], qu'il a transformé pour de bon le cosmos prémoderne en une interaction mécanique de pures matières.*

En este caso, se me ocurre, *de buenas a primeras* quedaría de perlas.

Pero tal vez me equivoque.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

Siento desilusionarte, pero no valdría "de buenas a primeras"; no es en absoluto el valor de "pour de bon".

Hay algo de "de una vez por todas", quizás porque "pour de bon" es una afirmación radical también, pero no es exactamente esto, no.

Cierto es que "de veras" corresponde a "pour de bon". Pero aunque no encuentro nada mejor (de momento), no me satisface. Pour de bon tiene algo más, que no sé definir.

A ver si otros saben ayudarte mejor.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## totor

¿No es cierto, Gévy, que hay algo más?

Sobre todo si decimos *pour tout de bon*.

Qué pena, me había entusiasmado con *de buenas a primeras*  .

Un besito para ti.


----------



## totor

En realidad, ahora que lo vuelvo a mirar, Duneton dice que significa *verdaderamente* y *seriamente*.

Y eso es más radical, como tú dices.

Si decimos que …*transformó verdaderamente (o realmente) el cosmos premoderno en una interacción mecánica de materias puras* parecería tener más fuerza, ¿no?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Estoy de acuerdio en que "pour de bon" significa algo más. Quizá a causa de los recuerdos de la infancia cuando "pour de bon " siempre es el contrario de "no es de mentirilla".

Es decir que creo que "de verás" está adaptado aquí, aunque también valdrían "en profunfidad" o "del todo", "por completo".

Sólo mi opinión.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## totor

*En profundidad* me gustó, Martine.

Tiene un poco de ese "algo".

Un bisou gévyano para ti también  .


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Totor
*Pour de bon* donne ( pour moi) un caractère définitif aux choses: "voilà c'est fait, c'est pour de bon" et ça se rapproche de *de una buena vez.*
Comme dit Martine, en français, ça évoque aussi la sincérité: sans mentir! Pour de bon!
Je me rends compte que c'est difficile à traduire!
Attends d'autres idées, bonne chance!
Isa


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Yo, en este caso, y sin que sirva de precedente, diría *definitivamente*.
saludos


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias Isa y Víctor, son buenas opciones.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Se me ocurre la expresión coloquial "a base de bien" (=de veras, cult.). Por ejemplo, "se mettre a pleurer pour de bon". Echarse llorar a base de bien...


----------



## totor

Gracias por tu aporte, Vanesa.


----------



## GURB

Hola 
Haciendo un síntesis de todos los matices evocados por todos los foristas que me han precedido, pienso en efecto que no existe  equivalente exacto. Entonces por qué no emplear dos adverbios en mente, de uso tan característico del idioma español, como lo es por ejemplo _lisa y llanamente _. Podría ser_ profunda y radicalmente, completa y definitivamente, real y radicalmente etc.._.
¿qué os parece?


----------



## ena 63

Hola:
"De forma o manera indiscutible, radical, fundamental.."


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias Gurb y Ena, esas opciones me parecen excelentes.


----------



## Vergari

Hola a todos:

Yo diría: _de verdad_, que encierra la oposición con "de mentira", y se associa con "definitivamente" y "verdaderamente". Ejemplos:

Lo ha arreglado de verdad.
Es una cabaña de verdad.
Esta vez ha dejado a su marido de verdad, dice que no volverá a verle.

Saludos


----------



## totor

Vergari said:


> Esta vez ha dejado a su marido de verdad, dice que no volverá a verle.



Si en este caso particular se puede usar *pour de bon* (algo así como "cette fois-ci elle a planqué son mari *pour de bon*, elle dit qu'elle ne le reverra plus"), pues entonces una de mis primeras variantes quedaría que ni pintada:

Esta vez ha dejado a su marido *de una vez por todas*, dice que no volverá a verle.


----------



## Nictea

Hola,
¿Qué tal "acabó de transformar el cosmos ... por completo"? Quizá en eeste contexto quede desmasiado informal, pero para otra situación podría valer.


----------



## Paquita

¿Qué tal "en serio"?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Paquit& said:


> ¿Qué tal "*en serio*"?



   Buenos días a todos.

  Estoy de acuerdo con Paquita. Cuando era niña, usábamos «* pour de bon* » en oposición a « _*pour jouer*_ » o « _*pour rigoler*_ » (« _*pour de rire*_ »   ) o también para afirmar la « legitimidad » de una acción, opuesto a las demás acciones, que sirvieran de ensayos, como para un tiro de pelota: el tiro que « _*iba en serio*_ », después de los tiros de ensayo.
  Bueno, en serio, espero no haberlo complicado demasiado. 

  Un saludo.

  Josiane


----------



## ricorich

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola,

Me gustaría traducir al español: "*Histoire de nous couper totalement la faim*". 

He pensado en: "Para acabar (*pour de bon*) con el hambre.

Como se puede traducir "pour de bon" en español?


----------



## yserien

Como traducción podría servir : Cuestión  de quitarnos el hambre de una vez para siempre.(Espera otras opiniones)


----------



## Yukia

También se puede decir "de una vez por todas" (es lo mismo que "de una vez para siempre"). **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## DieGm_

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Bonjour tout le monde, J'ai quelque doute que je voudrais vous demander, j'était en train d'écouter la chanson de Kyo "Je veux vivre chaque seconde" et dans le réfrain j'ai trouvé quelque chose qui sont un peu difficile de trouver le sens (au moins, pour moi c'est ainsi), ou c'est mieux de dire, que je ne sais pas comment traduire, je vous montrerai le refrain et j'espère que vous pouvez m'aider. Voici:

"Je veux vivre chaque seconde
Comme si demain était la fin du monde
être libre *pour de bon*
à trop vouloir s'élever on tombe"

Je sais que je dois essayer de faire une traduction mais simplement, je ne sais pas comment, merci d'avance!


----------



## Pohana

DieGm_ said:


> ... être libre *pour de bon*...



Bonsoir DieGm_ :

D'après les normes du forum on est tous priés de ne poser qu'une question par fil

...  ser libre realmente / de verdad...

À +
Pohana


----------



## Polidori

Estimados amigos del foro,

he leído con mucho interés estos intercambios sobre una expresión que, en efecto, guarda un matiz difícil de verter al español con una sola expresión.
Ahora bien, les escribo con una duda más gramatical que de traducción en sí.

Tengo el siguiente texto, dentro un pequeño ensayo sobre poesía. Se dice del poeta que 

"concebía el arte como algo separado de la vida 'en serio' ".

Automáticamente, mi traductor mental decodifica "en serio" como "pour de bon", sin vacilar. La terrible duda que les someto aquí es si "pour de bon", locución adverbial, puede calificar también a un sustantivo (en este caso, "la vida").

Resultaría esto, aproximadamente:

(il) "concevait l'art comme quelque chose de séparé de la vie pour de bon",

lo cual no me convence mucho.

¡Agradezco sus comentarios!


----------



## galizano

Te propongo : *la vraie vie/vie réelle.    *" il concevait l'art comme quelque chose de séparé de la *vraie vie/vie réelle".

*Puede que haya una ocurrencia más acertada, así que mejor esperar.


----------



## Polidori

galizano said:


> Te propongo : *la vraie vie/vie réelle.    *" il concevait l'art comme quelque chose de séparé de la *vraie vie/vie réelle".
> 
> *Puede que haya una ocurrencia más acertada, así que mejor esperar.



¡Gracias, Galizano!
Tu respuesta me satisface. Entre tanto, puse "la vie véritable". ¿Qué te parece?

¡Saludos!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Puedes decir:
- la vie pour de vrai
Ver

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Polidori

¡Gracias, me parece apropiado!
Voy a probar con todas y cada una de las posibilidades propuestas.
¡Saludos!


----------



## klasnic

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Y en esta frase: "S'il s'est fait capturer par l'armée, alors il va y  passer *pour de bon*", ¿cómo se traduciría? Intentando: "Si ha sido  capturado por el ejército, entonces va a pasar..." Se me ocurren cosas  como que lo va a pasar mal o algo así, pero no concuerda con los  significados que he visto en los mensajes.

Un saludo


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Tu frase en francés está mal: tendría que ser "s'il s'est fait capturer..."

Sin saber de qué se trata, es complicado darte una respuesta fiable "y passer" puede tener varios sentidos y según lo que le haya pasado al protagonista de tu frase podremos verlo más claro.

Es obligatorio dar siempre el contexto, norma 3. 

¿Qué pasó antes a esta persona para que digan esta frase?

Gévy


----------



## klasnic

Cierto con lo primero, la frase era "S'il *s'est* fait", y perdón, se me olvido el contexto. El contexto sería tras una batalla que ha desaparecido un soldado y se están preguntando sus compañeros donde está y si puede haber sido capturado por el enemigo, además previamente en otro momento ya desaparecio otra vez.


----------



## Gévy

Muchas gracias, Klasnic, ahora queda todo claro: "y passer" = morir.

Se puede suponer que la primera vez que desapareció temieron por su vida, pensando que habría fallecido. Pero no fue así.

= > esta vez la diña de veras / no sale de ésta.

Gévy


----------



## swift

Hola:

En Costa Rica, ese *«pour de bon»* de la frase que plantea klasnik se expresaría con *«de fijo» *_o_* «fijo»*; pero se trata de locuciones más bien modernas y podrían llegar a constituir anacronismos en la traducción. A veces también es útil saber en qué época se enmarca, no ya las acciones, sino la enunciación.

Otra opción: *«esta vez sí que no vive para contarla»*.


----------



## GURB

Hola
...se lo van a cargar de veras.


----------



## klasnic

Pues muchas gracias por las traducciones, la verdad es que todas las que me habéis dado pegan con el contexto, y me doy cuenta que me centre tanto en el "pour de bon" que me pase por completo el quinto significado del "passer".

Adieu


----------

